# ne kadar canlandığını görmek için...



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

I put only the beginning of a sentence I don't understand, from Pamuk's _Sessiz ev_

Context: the girl has been beaten, she is bleeding a little. Her servant gave her his handkerchief. He is telling what happened:

Eczane yolunda sustu, titredi ve arada bir, ne kadar canlandığını görmek için gözüne yaklaştırdığı mendile boş ve ilgisiz baktı.

What is the meaning of the passage in red?

Thank you.


----------



## Black4blue

She looked at the hankie which she brang closer to her eyes to see how much she's _livened (?)_ carelessly. 

Umm, yes little bit complicated


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Thank you, Black4. Well, what I've understood was not too far from your answer, but I didn't know how to put the differents parts along.


----------



## hakancal

Luiz Eduardo,

We also use the word "canlanmak" when a sick person is getting better / coping with the illness, such as cold 

Example: 
- Oğlun nasıl oldu? Hasta diye duydum. (How is your son? I've heard that he is sick.)
- Bu sabah biraz canlandı ama hala öksürüyor. (This morning he was looking better a bit but still coughing.


----------



## Luiz Eduardo Brandão

Thank you, Rankal. Is there a way to add this sense of canlanmak to WordReference dictionary?


----------



## Rallino

Luiz Eduardo Brandão said:


> Thank you, Rankal. Is there a way to add this sense of canlanmak to WordReference dictionary?



I'll see to it.


----------



## maviliazman

Are you sure it is not *"k*anlandığını"?


----------



## Black4blue

maviliazman said:


> Are you sure it is not *"k*anlandığını"?



Yes it would sound more logical.


----------



## EtudianteEternelle

Bu sabah biraz canlandı ama hala öksürüyor. (This morning he was looking better a bit but still coughing.)

In the example above "kanlandı" could also work but not necessarily "more logical." If the kid was too weak before and is regaining strength now, then "canlandı." If someone had a pale face and getting a bit colour in her cheeks, then "kanlandı." In most illness related examples they can be interchangeable but in other cases such as plants for instance, only "canlanmak" works.

Kasımpatılarım ölüyordu, gübre sayesinde canlandılar ("kanlandılar" will not work here.)


----------

